# Fur Harvestors Jan 2017 sale



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

C2C send me your address...Ill send you my grandson's Racoon!

It appears the world only wants Canadian raccoons!

Nah it will cost $25.00 to make $14 by shipping the hide. It already cost me $4.00 in gas, $5.50 in doughnuts, $2.35 in orange juice, but taking your grand kids trapping...that really priceless in this day and age!

here's the web-page...

http://furharvesters.com/results/2017/jan17us.pdf#page=1&zoom=auto,-99,798


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Hmmm, didnt see anything for Grey Fox


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

TheDuckMaster said:


> C2C send me your address...Ill send you my grandson's Racoon!
> 
> It appears the world only wants Canadian raccoons!
> 
> ...


LOL .. Made my day Larry , yes raccoons have a lovely hide but arent worth the effort in my opinion . Had a top lot at NAFA last year and it went for $12,50 USD. The certificate and postage cost more than I made . However I am still after them as it helps out the local pheasant population . I read those results and dont agree when they say that the coyotes were amazingly strong , I hope the heck my first bunch at NAFA this year blows the $56 ave on this one out of the water . Safe to assume that NAFA will be a much higher sale .


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Well said Cam regarding your comments about sales.

Are you a member of the (WFSC) Wild Fur Shippers Council of NAFA?

Here is why I ask...

*NAFA is pleased to announce that, to the surprise of many, it has declared a 2014 profit sharing dividend of 1% to be paid to all Wild Fur Shippers Council (WFSC) members in 2015. *Once again, this dividend will be paid to you on your first auction account sale in 2015.

This dividend represents over six consecutive years that NAFA has returned money back to its consignors in the form of profit sharing returns in cash. Despite all of the current difficulties in the market, NAFA is continuing its leadership role in the industry by ensuring that its loyal consignor-owners receive superior prices and benefits by selling with NAFA each year and pay the lowest net selling costs in North America.

This 2014 profit sharing dividend is a direct result of NAFA's continuing volume increases and operational efficiencies. Over the years, NAFA's continuing strong market leadership and strategic vision have consistently produced superior market results and lower selling costs for our consignors by:


Allowing NAFA to pay over *$50 million* to our owner producers over the last six years in profit sharing rebates/dividends, thereby giving you, our loyal consignors, substantially more money in your businesses;
Achieving better prices in 2014 in most every category over our closest competitor at substantially less cost, resulting in the highest possible net returns this year for our producers;
Attracting the largest crowds of international buyers to all *3* of our *North American* based auctions.

In the end, we are proud to establish certain truths:


We are the only company selling all of your fur here in North America, thereby protecting the image and intrinsic value of your product in the global market;
We are the only company reporting a profit, ensuring you and your family's futures; 
We are well on our way to being well over 95% cleared on all buyer receivables and in a strong financial position upon which we can continue to build your company;
We will continue to out-work and out-perform our competition on your behalf by re-investing in our staff (youth movement), our global marketing strategies and our consignor services programs.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Your comment on raccoons brings up something to share with the new predator trappers.

Considering how easy and fun raccoons are to trap. Plus their near overpopulation numbers all across the North America's; a predator trapper would be wise to go after them also. I say this as the ridge-runners, (big boars and sows that bring top dollar) den away from the streams, swamps etc. and occupy the same territory as canines and cats. Especially as the local population increases.

A bonus is warm, they skin almost as easy as a muskrat, even faster if you have a mechanical Skinner.

Roll them up with the head out and freeze them. ( bread sacks are the perfect size for raccoon hides)

Thus if a wolfer, did the math and would catch lets say 50 per season and averaged $8.00/per, that $450.00 spends well on gas/oil.

Also don't ever believe they hibernate. raccoons just slumber until there fat reserves die down or its breeding season in January. So if you get a warm spell they will venture out to rebuild the fat they lost. A warm spell could be in the mid 20's F. Although I have caught them as low as 10F.

January breeders are easily caught along fence rows or even just off waterways and trails if you use canned cat-food or dog-food. tts easy as they are all running everywhere looking to breed. But as there sexual name indicates they are also pigs and won't turn down a meal. I prefer dirt hole sets and #2 coil springs. I say this as you just set them on top the ground (no need to bed), crumple up some wax paper for under the trap and make a crinkled wax paper pan cover. Cover the whole trap lightly with anything organic. IE: grass, crop leaves, straw etc. Doing this allows the trap to keep working even if it rains then freezes. Increase your catches by making a hole with a spike nail in front of the bait hole and put a stick in the nail hole about 3-4 feet high. On the top of the stick tie on a rag with some of the food rubbed in it. These are raccoons so no need to bury a foot hold. Once you get the hang of it it should take you less then 10 minutes to make this set. With the longest time making a shallow dirt hole in frozen ground. If there is snow make it in the snow.

Now last I checked, $8.00 for 10 minutes of effort pays allot per hour of work.

Since the auction houses will only take the largest and the best fur; all is not lost if a smaller raccoon gets caught. Butcher it add a little beaver castor or skunk essence and you have a fresh bait chunks and guts for you canines. Just make sure its all in the well made dirt hole to keep those nasty winged predators away and to keep the yote working until it gets caught.

You'll have to take my word for it, but a skinned raccoon leg hung at the back end of cubby works well for cats also, just leave off the scent. Also you could just BBQ the whole thing also as winter raccoons don't have of a ton of nasty tasting fat like pre-winter raccoons.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice try Larry but u won't talk me into eating the greasy little beggars..lol. yes I am a member of the shippers council. Cut in commission pays for membership

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

